# Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?



## RyzA (20. August 2019)

*Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Nabend!


Schlaf ist ein Thema was für mich sehr wichtig ist. Im Schlaf erholen sich Körper & Geist.
Man sagt so das im Schnitt 6-8 Stunden Schlaf empfehlenswert sind.
Manche kommen mit deutlich weniger aus andere brauchen mehr.
Ich brauche mindestens 4-5 Stunden Schlaf, optimal sind die genannten 6-8 Stunden.
Habe ich weniger oder gar nicht geschlafen ist für mich der komplette nächste Tag im Eimer.
Dann ist mit mir nichts anzufangen.
Als ich jünger war habe ich auch mal Nächte durchgemacht. Aber mit dem Alter hat sich das verändert.
Ich bin auch kein Nachtmensch.
Am Wochenende kann ich maximal bis 9 Uhr schlafen. Länger geht nicht mehr.
Da ich Halbtags arbeite lege ich mich nach dem Mittagessen meistens 1-2 Stunden hin. Weil ich dann müde bin.
Abends darf ich nicht zu lange vorm PC sitzen oder Kaffee trinken, sonst habe ich Einschlafprobleme.
Vom Fernsehen gucken werden ich in der Regel müde.


Wie sieht das bei euch so aus?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Was "optimal" ist ist extrem individuell abhängig, es gibt kein pauschales "6-8 Stunden". Manche Menschen brauchen 12 Stunden, andere nur 3 (es hat einen grund warum das Vielfache von 1,5 sind).
Kannst ja mal bei Youtube "Lüning Schlaf" eingeben, der Onkel Horst hat da tonnenweise Informationen in Videos gesprochen.

Persönlich: Schlaf ist ein biologisch notwendiges Übel. Und da es leider angenehm ist ists umso schwerer (für mich) damit aufzuhören morgens.
Theoretisch reichen mir 6 Stunden Schlaf pro Tag um ausreichend fit zu sein (1x die Woche auch mal 9 Stunden). Polyphasisch kann ich nicht da es mittelfristig Aurenmigräne auslöst (mehrfach probiert). Der Zeitraum wann ich die 6 Stunden am Tag schlafe ist, sofern nicht ständig wechselnd, egal (Schichtarbeit ging ganz gut als ich noch musste), ich bin aber bevorzugt der "Eulentyp".


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was "optimal" ist ist extrem individuell abhängig, es gibt kein pauschales "6-8 Stunden". Manche Menschen brauchen 12 Stunden, andere nur 3 (es hat einen grund warum das Vielfache von 1,5 sind).


Deswegen schrieb ich ja "im Schnitt".

Auch Albert Einstein hat angeblich sehr viel Schlaf gebraucht: So schlafen prominente - Albert Einstein (1879-1955) - Schlafkampagne UG


----------



## blautemple (20. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Ich schlafe im Schnitt ziemlich genau 6 Stunden. Um Mitternacht geht es unter der Woche ins Bett und um 6 Uhr stehe ich dann wieder auf. Am Wochenende sind es auch mal weniger als 6h. Mehr fast nie.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## azzih (20. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Unter der Woche schlaf ich so 6-7 Stunden am WE ungefähr 1 Stunde mehr.

Generell ist ordentlicher Schlaf wichtig. Hat Auswirkungen quasi auf alle körperlichen und mentalen Dinge. Hab das Glück das ich keine Schlafprobleme habe,


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Wenn ich kann, schlafe ich 10-12 Stunden. So viel muss mindestens sein.


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Du stehst erst zwischen 9-11 morgens auf?
Ich denke du arbeitest morgens?


----------



## colormix (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



azzih schrieb:


> Generell ist ordentlicher Schlaf wichtig. Hat Auswirkungen quasi auf alle körperlichen und mentalen Dinge. Hab das Glück das ich keine Schlafprobleme habe,



Stimmt da gibt  es aber Leute  ^^ bei dehnen ist  es im Sommer  recht warm  im  Zimmer auch auf  der  Arbeit  da ist  man dann überhitzt 
 und mit  dem ausreichenden Schlaf     klappt  auch nicht  mehr so ganz  


Wie viel Schlaf  man  braucht   kann  man eh nicht verallgemeinern gibt  Leute die  kommen mit 5 -  6  Stunden  aus  das wäre  mir auf  die Dauer zu wenig .


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Ach deswegen kommen von dir immer so komische Kommentare.
Das erklärt ja einiges.


----------



## P2063 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Schlaf wird allgemein überbewertet. 

Ich komm eigntlich selten auf mehr als 4-5 Stunden. Schlimm ist aber nur, wenn man wieder für ein paar Minuten einschläft kurz bevor der Wecker klingelt.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Bei mir ist es tatsächlich so, dass zu viel schlaf eher hinderlich für meinen Tag ist.

In der Regel bin ich bei 23 uhr rum im Bett und stehe zwischen 5:20 und 6:00 Uhr auf. Sind also ~6,5h.

Am Wochenende darf ich eigentlich auch nicht viel länger schlafen, alles was über 8 Stunden hinaus geht endet bei mir in Kopfschmerzen. Um 8 nochmal hinlegen, wenn ich die Nacht bis 1 Uhr wach war ist also nicht bei mir.

Gibt hingegen aber auch Tage, wo ich um 4 Uhr morgens schon hellwach bin, andererseits aber auch welche, an denen ich um 6 Uhr absolut unbrauchbar bin.


----------



## Krolgosh (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Ist bei mir ähnlich wie bei Mr.T0astbr0t. 

Unter der Woche ca 6,5h - 7h Schlaf, und am Wochenende aber meist auch nicht mehr als 8Std. Bin leider auch recht empfindlich was viel zu wenig Schlaf betrift.. also sollt ich mal durch machen, wie in meiner Jugend, kann ich mich eigentlich drauf einstellen das ich Migräne bekomme. Es lebe das Alter...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du stehst erst zwischen 9-11 morgens auf?
> Ich denke du arbeitest morgens?


Wenn ich arbeite dann schlafe ich oft nur 8 Stunden und stehe total wasted auf.  Öfters lege ich mich aber nach der Arbeit auch erstmal 1-2 Stunden hin und schlafe vor.

Wenn ein richtig geiles Spiel rauskommt, dann nehme ich mir um 12 frei, lege mich hin bis 19 Uhr und zocke dann mit meinen Kumpels bis 3 oder 4 Uhr. Dann bin ich am nächsten Tag total zerstört. 

Nach einer LAN Party kann ich auch mal 16 Stunden komplett durchschlafen.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> 
> Schlaf ist ein Thema was für mich sehr wichtig ist. Im Schlaf erholen sich Körper & Geist.
> ...



Mir geht es so wie dir. Früher war mir Schlaf egal. 24 Stunden wach waren da auch kein Problem. Mittlerweile brauche ich mindestens 6 Stunden Schlaf. Sind es weniger, bin ich den nächsten Tag richtig platt, mir brennen dann die Augen und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich auch schlechter sehe. Bei 7-8 Stunden fühle ich mich am wohlsten.

Tja, wie man jünger war, war das anders 
Wenn ich aktuell nach 0.00 Uhr schlafen gehe, bin ich am nächsten Tag immer irgendwie platt, egal wie lange ich geschlafen habe. Früher war ich täglich bis mindestens 0.00 Uhr wach und bin am Morgen um 7 Uhr aufgestanden und hatte keine Probleme.

Mich stört das mittlerweile weniger, weil ich mehr davon habe, wenn ich früher schlafen gehe und dafür auch früher wach bin, wodurch ich mehr vom Tag habe. Seit Jahren habe ich nicht mehr länger als bis 9.00 Uhr geschlafen.

Ich denke aber auch, dass das einfach auch vom Arbeitsleben kommt. Als ich noch in die Uni ging, war das einfach egal 

Edit: Was viele hier nicht bedenken: Nur weil man um 0.00 Uhr in Bett geht und um 6.00 Uhr aufsteht, heißt das nicht, dass man 6 Stunden Schlaf hatte. Man braucht eine Zeit, bis man einschläft und man hat nachts immer wieder Wachphasen. Mein Fitnesstracker zeigt mir das immer sehr gut. Unter der Woche komme ich so auf 6-7 Stunden obwohl ich bereits um ca. 22.45 Uhr im Bett liege.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mich stört das mittlerweile weniger, weil ich mehr davon habe, wenn ich früher schlafen gehe und dafür auch früher wach bin, wodurch ich mehr vom Tag habe. Seit Jahren habe ich nicht mehr länger als bis 9.00 Uhr geschlafen.
> Ich denke aber auch, dass das einfach auch vom Arbeitsleben kommt. Als ich noch in die Uni ging, war das einfach egal


Das ist die "innere Uhr". Man hat sich an einen gewissen Rhythmus gewöhnt.
Deswegen stehen auch die meisten Rentner relativ früh immer auf.
Weil sie ihr ganzes (Berufs) leben das auch gemacht haben.



> Edit: Was viele hier nicht bedenken: Nur weil man um 0.00 Uhr in Bett geht und um 6.00 Uhr aufsteht, heißt das nicht, dass man 6 Stunden Schlaf hatte. Man braucht eine Zeit, bis man einschläft und man hat nachts immer wieder Wachphasen. Mein Fitnesstracker zeigt mir das immer sehr gut. Unter der Woche komme ich so auf 6-7 Stunden obwohl ich bereits um ca. 22.45 Uhr im Bett liege.


Das stimmt. Es gibt unterschiedliche Schlafphasen mit unterschiedlicher Schlafqualität.


----------



## colormix (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



P2063 schrieb:


> Schlaf wird allgemein überbewertet.
> 
> Ich komm eigntlich selten auf mehr als 4-5 Stunden. Schlimm ist aber nur, wenn man wieder für ein paar Minuten einschläft kurz bevor der Wecker klingelt.



da  kenne  ich was viel fieseres ,
 im schlaf Wecker  träumst du das du  aufwachst  auf dem Wecker Uhrzeit schaust  und noch 3 Stunden Zeit hast  weiter zu schlafen  , im Wirklichkeit aber der Wecker schon lange geklingelt hatte  und es ist zeit ,
  das  ist mir schon paar mal so passiert als ich eine Zeitlang morgens um 9 Uhr schon aufstehen musste  immer gut  verpennt hatte .


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Ach, schlimmer ist es, wenn man im Schlaf von einem Klo träumt und dann ganz feucht erwacht.


----------



## colormix (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Das mit dem Wecker ist aber wirklich blöd  das im Traum noch suggeriert wird das man noch paar Stunden zeit hat  alles so Wirklich Echt erscheint   man es nicht merkt   man träumt das man aufwacht mal kurz auf die Clock vom Wecker schaut noch genügend Zeit hat und Wecker hatte schon vor 2  Stunden  geklingelt , Wecker funktioniert bei mir deshalb auch nicht mehr ,
das ein zigste was gut geht ist Uhren Radio .


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, schlimmer ist es, wenn man im Schlaf von einem Klo träumt und dann ganz feucht erwacht.


Noch schlimmer ist, wenn du morgens um 6 Uhr deinen Stuhlgang hast und um 7 Uhr aufstehst.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer ist, wenn du morgens um 6 Uhr deinen Stuhlgang hast und um 7 Uhr aufstehst.



Dünnschiss?


----------



## -Shorty- (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



colormix schrieb:


> als ich eine Zeitlang morgens um 9 Uhr schon aufstehen musste  immer gut  verpennt hatte .



Puh, um 9 schon aufstehen müssen grenzt auch an Folter.

Also ich schlaf je nach Pegel und innerer Langeweile zwischen 4 und 8h. Wobei die 8h nur am Wochenende bei schlechtem Wetter erreicht werden. Irgendwie ist mein Bedarf an "Freizeit" nicht gedeckt, wenn ich Wochentags gegen 22.00 schlafen gehe, darum geht es meist in Richtung 24.00 Uhr. 

Vermutlich bin ich einfach körperlich nicht genug ausgelastet Wochentags. Am Wochenende ist dank Fahrradfahren meist schon vor 24.00 Ende.
Nach dem ein oder anderen Release gehts aber auch mal bis 3.00Uhr. Muss allerdings auch auf Niemanden (mehr) Rücksicht nehmen, misse die Zeit auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dünnschiss?


Das weiß ich nicht. Frag Luise Koschinsky.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht. Frag Luise Koschinsky.



Hab die ganze Zeit über den Namen nachgedacht, danke.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nach einer LAN Party kann ich auch mal 16 Stunden komplett durchschlafen.



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was mich nach meiner ersten LAN im November erwartet. Gott sei Dank habe ich den Montag danach frei genommen.


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, schlimmer ist es, wenn man im Schlaf von einem Klo träumt und dann ganz feucht erwacht.





RyzA schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer ist, wenn du morgens um 6 Uhr deinen Stuhlgang hast und um 7 Uhr aufstehst.


Alte Männer Probleme bei euch beiden, wo manches nicht mehr so will wie es eigentlich soll?


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Komm du erstmal in unser Alter!


----------



## colormix (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Puh, um 9 schon aufstehen müssen grenzt auch an Folter.
> .



9 Uhr war  früher  früh  dann später  auch als 1 Jahr in den USA gewohnt  gelebt hatte   immer  so bis 14 Uhr   länger  als 14 Uhr da nie  ,


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



P2063 schrieb:


> Schlaf wird allgemein überbewertet.


Vielleicht nur für dich, weil du mit weniger auskommst.

Für manche ist es auch "schick" oder "cool" mit möglichst wenig Schlaf auszukommen.
Scheint ein Trend zu sein.


----------



## MineralWasserZ (22. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Oh das ist bei mir problematisch vorallem im Sommer, so im Schnitt 3 Stunden,
sonst 3-6 Stunden.

Das e'xtreme daran ist aber meine Fitness, ich arbeite von 12 bis 19Uhr, dannach bin ich 2 Stunden sehr sehr müde dann wie an nem Lichtschalter hellwach bis 3,4 Uhr in der Früh


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Während der drei Silben des Grauens (Pu-ber-tät) war ich dauermüde. Egal, wie viel oder wenig ich geschlafen habe. Eine Lehrerin vermutete schon ein THC-Problem bei mir, was allerdings definitiv nicht vorlag 

In meinen Zwanzigern war dann Nächte durchfeiern oder ein Schnitt von 5 Stunden Schlaf pro Nacht kein Problem. Mit Anfang-Mitte Dreissig merke ich schon, dass ich eigentlich 7 Stunden Schlaf pro Nacht in der Arbeitswoche bräuchte. Aber irgendwie will man Abends nach der Arbeit ja auch noch etwas Zeit haben für sich, für Hobbies, für die Partnerin und allgemein für die Dinge, die sonst einfach liegenbleiben. Daher komme ich dann doch nur so auf meine 6 Stunden im Schnitt... (gegen 23.30 ins Bett, dann noch ne halbe Stunde Lesen, bis mit die Augen zufallen. Und gegen 6 werde ich von der Katze geweckt, die Frühstück will  )

Mittlerweile ist - zumindest hin und wieder - die Vorstellung von "Freitag Abend früh ins Bett" ein durchaus attraktiver Plan für die Wochenendgestaltung geworden


----------



## Rage1988 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Für manche ist es auch "schick" oder "cool" mit möglichst wenig Schlaf auszukommen.
> Scheint ein Trend zu sein.



Das stimmt. Da gibt es aktuell einen Trend unter den jüngeren Leuten, dass 4 Stunden Schlaf ausreichen. Ich kenne selbst solche Leute, die auf so Motivationscoaches abfahren und die das so vermitteln.
Wenn man das eine gewisse Zeit durchzieht, mag sich der Körper daran gewöhnen. Für gesund halte ich es nicht und warten wir mal ab, wie es dann in ein paar Jahren aussieht.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist - zumindest hin und wieder - die Vorstellung von "Freitag Abend früh ins Bett" ein durchaus attraktiver Plan für die Wochenendgestaltung geworden



Willkommen im Club 
Freitag Abend kämpfen wir bereits ab 22 Uhr mit der Müdigkeit 
Wenn uns Freunde besuchen und dann auf einmal sagen: Oh, schon 22 Uhr, wir müssen dann langsam los. Dann müssen wir immer alle lachen. Es geht ab 30 auf einmal vielen Leuten so 
Früher hat man sich über die "alten" Leute lustig gemacht, die am Freitag um 23 Uhr schon im Bett liegen, mittlerweile kann ich es vollkommen verstehen


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Da gibt es aktuell einen Trend unter den jüngeren Leuten, dass 4 Stunden Schlaf ausreichen. Ich kenne selbst solche Leute, die auf so Motivationscoaches abfahren und die das so vermitteln.
> Wenn man das eine gewisse Zeit durchzieht, mag sich der Körper daran gewöhnen. Für gesund halte ich es nicht und warten wir mal ab, wie es dann in ein paar Jahren aussieht.


Ich hatte mal eine "Quarks& Co" Sendung darüber gesehen. Wie Menschen auf Schlafentzug und sehr wenig Schlaf reagieren.
Sie meinten z.T. sie wären fit. Aber es wurden diverse Tests gemacht u.a. Reaktions - und Konzentrationstests. Dabei waren die Ergebnisse erschreckend.
Damit zu vergleichen als wenn jemand Alkohol getrunken hätte.


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

6 Stunden Pennen reicht bei mir dicke.


----------



## Gast20190919 (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Bei der Bundeswehr waren 4-5 Stunden genug, weil ich sofort in den Tiefschlaf fiel. Als Sesselpupser gelang mir das nicht. 
Da es von der Qualität abhängt, kann ich keine genauen Angaben zur Dauer machen. Zwischen 5-8 Stunden ist ok.


----------



## colormix (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Das spielt eben auch eine rolle wie man schläft Richtig fest oder nicht ganz so fest braucht man wahrscheinlich  immer  mehr Stunden schlaf ,  Veranlagung  spielt auch  eine Rolle ,
man kann nicht generell behaupten das Jungen Menschen mit 6 Stunden aus kommen , der  Ein oder andere  braucht mehr um Richtig Fit zu sein .


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

6-7 Stunden reichen zum Arbeiten, 8 Stunden brauch ich um einen angenehmen morgen zu haben und 10 Stunden sinds am Wochenende, einfach weils schön ist auszuschlafen.

Guter Schlaf ist durch nichts ersetzbar!


----------



## colormix (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Hunde schlafen locker über 10 Stunden am Tag , aber nicht durchgebend sondern etappenweise, wer einen Hund hat oder hatte mal darauf  achten.


----------



## c1i (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



colormix schrieb:


> Hunde schlafen locker über 10 Stunden am Tag , aber nicht durchgebend sondern etappenweise, wer einen Hund hat oder hatte mal darauf  achten.



Ich hab zwei und du solltest nicht von Dingen reden, von denen du keine Ahnung hast. Denn über 10 Stunden ist zwar richtig, aber ich wette du hast nicht annähernd eine Ahnung wieviel ein Hund wirklich schläft.


----------



## colormix (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



c1i schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei und du solltest nicht von Dingen reden, von denen du keine Ahnung hast. Denn über 10 Stunden ist zwar richtig, aber ich wette du hast nicht annähernd eine Ahnung wieviel ein Hund wirklich schläft.



Du hast keine Ahnung und bekommst das wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit,
wir hatten zwei Hunde u.a. einen Colly der Familien Hund war  die meiste Zeit bei mir immer war,
 das schlafen Tagsüber war aber meinst nie ein Tiefschlaf sondern nur so ein halber .


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



c1i schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei und du solltest nicht von Dingen reden, von denen du keine Ahnung hast. Denn über 10 Stunden ist zwar richtig, aber ich wette du hast nicht annähernd eine Ahnung wieviel ein Hund wirklich schläft.



Es ist sogar noch etwas länger (bis zu 20 Stunden), bei erwachsenen Hunden. Welpen teilweise sogar bis zu 22 Stunden.
Dazu zählt aber auch, wenn sie sich einfach ausruhen.


----------



## colormix (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Hunde  träumen    auch genauso  wie  ein Mensch ,

 er hat  wahrscheinlich keinen Richtigen Hund sondern so was,  was in die Handtasche  passt

20 Stunden das das so viel ist  hätte ich nicht  gedacht habe  nicht  mit  Stoppuhr  daneben gestanden , aber das mit 20 Stunden kommt  ungefähr    hin  was ich beobachtet hatte .


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Also wenn ich meinen Hund so beobachte, kommt er auf 15-20 Stunden pro Tag.
Je nachdem was wir unternehmen mal mehr und mal weniger. Hat er an einem Tag volle Action, ruht er sich am nächsten umso mehr aus.


----------



## c1i (24. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es ist sogar noch etwas länger (bis zu 20 Stunden), bei erwachsenen Hunden. Welpen teilweise sogar bis zu 22 Stunden.
> Dazu zählt aber auch, wenn sie sich einfach ausruhen.



Das ist mir klar und ich habe nichts anderes geschrieben. 



colormix schrieb:


> er hat  wahrscheinlich keinen Richtigen Hund



Stimmt, ich habe keinen Hund. Ich habe einen Husky und einen Hund.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

6-8 Stunden pro Tag so wie am WE. Wenn ich lust habe sogar Mittagsschlaf am WE.

Und was Hunde betrifft:
Wie viel Schlaf braucht der Hund ➤ Jetzt alle Fakten darueber erfahren › Petplan


----------



## Andregee (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Mir reichen 6 Stunden. Voraussetzung ist jedoch der Zeitpunkt des erwachens. Muss ich um 5 Uhr raus reichen selbst 8 Stunden nicht, gegen 8 Uhr reichen 6 Stunden aus 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## colormix (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> 6-8 Stunden pro Tag so wie am WE. Wenn ich lust habe sogar Mittagsschlaf am WE.
> 
> Und was Hunde betrifft:
> Wie viel Schlaf braucht der Hund  Jetzt alle Fakten darueber erfahren › Petplan



Stimmt das  also  was  ich  gesagt  hatte , aber    hier  passt  die  Schublade  auch  nicht  immer   wie  beim  Mensch ist  das bei Hunden auch  nicht anders  ,    je nach Veranlagung ist  das  immer  etwas  unterschiedlich  mit dem  Schlaf Bedürfnis .


----------



## Duvar (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Meine Luna schläft auf keinen Fall so viel^^
Hier ist meine Maus mit Pampers von meinem Sohnemann^^ (Sie hat ihre Tage), ihr eigenes Höschen dafür zerfetzt sie leider, aber mit den Pampers klappt es erstaunlich gut, nur für den Schwanz muss man eine Aussparung schneiden :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Ich schlafe so zwischen 5 und 7 Stunden, da ich nie sofort einschlafe. Ab und zu sinds auch mal weniger, wenn mal wieder ein technisches Problem zu lösen ist, oder ein Buch zu spannend ist. Am WE sinds dann auch mal 12 Stunden, allerdings bringt mir das oft nichts, da bei mir nur die Uhrzeit zählt zu der ich einschlafe.

Schlaft ist für mich sehr wichtig, aber oft ist irgendetwas anderes wichtiger. Am besten wäre es jeden Abend um 22 Uhr die Sicherung zu ziehen. Dann hätte man immer seine Ruhe.


----------



## shadie (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Unter der Woche zwischen 11-12 ins Bett - morgens dann um 6/6:30 Uhr raus.
Wenn ich an einem Tag gefühlt zu wenig schlaf hatte so wie heute, abends um 11 ins Bett dann passt das wieder.

Kann aktuell sehr schlecht schlafen wegen der Hitze.
Frau macht ab 9 ALLE Fenster zu wegen Insekten, nächsten Sommer kommen sowas von Insektengitter an die Fenster.
Ich kann so nicht pennen, brauche frischluft und kühle Räume.
Heuet aus genau dem Grund mies geschlafen, jetzt hunde müde.

Am Wochenende.....6-8 Stunden mehr geht nicht.
Meine Frau arbeitet Schicht - die genehmigt sich teilweise auch mal Ihre 12 Stunden.
Könnte ich nieee....


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Normalerweise schlafe ich 6-7,5h. 6h ist dabei das absolute Minimum was ich regelmäßig überschreite, im Schnitt sind es eher 7h.

- Auf dem Land schlafe ich ggf. auch mal bis zu einer Stunde länger als in der Stadt (dennoch sehr selten länger als 8,5h)
- Wenn ich einen sportlich anstregenden Tag (ggf. mit Muskelkarter) hinter mir habe schlafe ich dreimal so schnell ein wie normal und ggf. auch etwas länger (dennoch sehr selten länger als 8,5h)
- Wenn ich aufgeregt bin (z.B. Abschlussprüfung, neues Arbeitsstelle, anspruchsvolle Bergtour, neue Leute kennenlernen am nächsten Tag) oder besonders früh raus muss schlafe ich oft schlechter.
- Wenn ich fast den ganzen Tag ein einziges neues Game zocke welches mich voll in seinen Bann zieht, schlafe ich oft kaum ein. (Habe ich aber in den letzten Jahren vermieden)


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

So richtig habe ich immer noch nicht herausgefunden, wie man am besten schläft. Stehe zwischen 6:30 und 7:00 auf. Gehe zwischen 22:00 und 01:00 schlafen.
Wenn ich mich später ins Bett lege, schlafe ich schneller ein und wache in der Nacht oder morgens später auf (meistens zwischen 5:00 und 6:00). Auf den Tag hat es keinen großen Einfluss, ob ich 5 Stunden schlafe oder 8.
Persönlich würde ich aber schon gerne zumindest 7 Stunden richtig schlafen. Ist für das Ding auf dem Hals ganz gut.


----------



## Bongripper666 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Für mich ist ein regelmäßiger und ausreichend langer Schlaf aus gesundheitlichen Gründen imminent wichtig. Je nach Tagesverlauf und Aktivitäten ist alles zwischen 7 und 8 Std. ok. Bin allerdings auch Frühaufsteher, also selten nach 22 Uhr im Bett.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Am Wochenende kommt es übrigens vor, dass ich auch mal bis 11:00 im Bett liege. Vor allem dann, wenn es so trüb ist, wie es hier seit Monaten ist.

Die Klimaerwärmung könnte zumindest regional mit mehr Sonnenschein einhergehen!


----------



## Krautmausch (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wie wichtig ist für euch Schlaf?*

Ich wünschte, ich bekäme so viel Schlaf, wie ich brauche. Am Wochenende geht das immernoch, da sind auch schon mal acht Stunden drin. Aber für die Arbeit muss ich früh aufstehen, und ich bin kein Frühaufsteher und komm deswegen nicht früh genug ins Bett. An den meisten Wochentagen krieg ich deswegen nur sechs Stunden Schlaf - teilweise auch nur fünf Stunden, wenn mir irgendwas im Kopf rum geht und ich zu früh aufwache und nicht wieder in den Schlaf komme - und das ist definitiv nicht genug.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. Juni 2021)

Habe es letztens mal drauf ankommen lassen und bin mit nicht einmal 2 Stunden Schlaf zur Arbeit und war nach der Arbeit den ganzen Abend unterwegs. 

Je mehr man tut, desto weniger bin ich müde. Wirklich erholsamen Schlaf gibt's leider nur am Wochenende.


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Juni 2021)

Is ein heikles Thema... bin ja auch nimmer der Jüngste, und die Woche über geht es gegen Mitternacht ins Bett.. der Wecker klingelt meist zwischen 4 und 5 Uhr... also 4 bis maximal 5h Schlaf pro Nacht... bis jetzt geht es, gibt aber auch Tage wo ich dann bis 11 im Bett bleib am Sonntag...


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Juni 2021)

Ne, mit 5-6 Stunden komme ich nicht mehrere Tage nacheinander aus, wenn ich körperlich aktiv bin.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Viele Bodybuilder achten auch darauf ausreichend Schlaf zu haben. Weil die Muskelregeneration dann besser ist.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Nachtmensch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin eine absolute Nachteule. Wenn ich in meinen normalen Rythmus bin, werde ich erst ab 21 Uhr so richtig munter. Tagsüber kannst du mich normal wegschmeißen. Da hält mich nur Kaffee und die Arbeit wach. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Als ich jünger war habe ich auch mal Nächte durchgemacht. Aber mit dem Alter hat sich das verändert.


Ich persönlich denke das dies nichts mit dem Alter zu tun hat. Merke das bei mir sehr stark. Sobald mein Körper auf seinen normalen Rythmus umschaltet, fühl ich mich um Welten besser. Das hat sich über die Jahre bis jetzt nicht geändert. 

Evtl. ist das auch ein Gesellschaftliches Problem. Die Deutschen lassen sich gerne hetzen oder in Schubladen zwägen. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Wer früh aufsteht, schafft mehr".


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Evtl. ist das auch ein Gesellschaftliches Problem. Die Deutschen lassen sich gerne hetzen oder in Schubladen zwägen. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Wer früh aufsteht, schafft mehr".


Das soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Aber es gibt Studien die belegen, dass z.B. Schichtarbeit wie Nachtschicht bei künstlichen Licht krank macht. Bei den meisten Menschen (und auch Tieren) gibt es einen biologischen Taktgeber welcher an bestimmte Zeiten angepasst ist.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2021)

Meiner ist an die Nacht angepasst.
Beispiel:
Hab gestern nur knapp 3 Stunden geschlafen, bin aber trotzdem seit über 20 Stunden wach.
Wenn ich wirklich mal Frühschicht habe kann ich auch 8 Stunden schlafen, ich bin trotzdem müde.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

@JoM79 das ist deine subjektive Einschätzung.

Objektiv sieht es anders aus. Man hat auch rausgefunden das Schichtarbeit, besonders Nachtschichten, nicht nur Übergewicht, Bluthochdruck, Depressionen fördern sondern auch Asthma: Schichtarbeiter bekommen leichter Asthma


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @JoM79 das ist deine subjektive Einschätzung.
> 
> Objektiv sieht es anders aus. Man hat auch rausgefunden das Schichtarbeit, besonders Nachtschichten, nicht nur Übergewicht, Bluthochdruck, Depressionen fördern sondern auch Asthma: Schichtarbeiter bekommen leichter Asthma


Man bekommt jede mögliche Krankheit durch Wechselschicht.
Ich habe es über 20Jahre gemacht.
Psychisch und Körperlich einfach nur eine Baustelle.
In den jungen Jahren kann man es verkraften.
Dann schleichen sich die Umstellungsprobleme ein und die Schlafumstellung von der Nacht zu Spätschicht in dem man die ersten 3 Tage nicht vernünftig schlafen kann und dann hat sich der Körper umgestellt, und schon kann man sich auf ein anderes Schlafrhythmus einstellen.
Das ist nicht gesund!


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2021)

Ich mache seit über 20 Jahren Schichtarbeit, wirklich krank bin ich eher selten.
Gibt wohl immer Ausnahmen.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Aber es gibt Studien die belegen, dass z.B. Schichtarbeit wie Nachtschicht bei künstlichen Licht krank macht. Bei den meisten Menschen (und auch Tieren) gibt es einen biologischen Taktgeber welcher an bestimmte Zeiten angepasst ist.


Das wäre schön, wenn es jeder selbst entscheiden könnte. Oftmals wirst du alleine durch den Beruf in eine Schublade gezwängt. Dazu kommt auch noch die Tatsache, das viele Läden Nachts gar nicht offen haben. Viele Leute passen sich halt einfach an, weil das frühe Aufstehen also "normal" angesehen wird. Dann gibt es da noch die ganzen Klischees vom faulen Langschläfer und emsigen Frühaufstehern. So leicht haben wir Eulen es also nicht in unserer Gesellschaft.

Aber wenn wir schon bei Studien und Objektivität zum Thema sind: https://radicesleep.com/de/blogs/magazine/the-benefits-of-being-a-late-night-sleeper

Aber unabhängig von Studien und Co. gibt es einfach Dinge, welche die Early Birds nicht nachvollziehen können: 

Die Ruhe der Nachtstunden macht meiner Meinung nach Arbeiten einfacher, die hohe Konzentration erfordern. Da es weniger Ablenkung gibt, kann man fast ohne Unterbrechung und Ablenkung arbeiten. Die Ruhe und der langsamere Rhythmus der Nacht macht es auch einfacher, eine Verbindung zu sich selbst aufzubauen. Deshalb sind so viele Künstler Nachtmenschen. Tagsüber ist immer Krach, Tumult, Lärm etc. vorhanden. Alles ist quasi in Bewegung und zwar dauerhaft. Nachts hast du das einfach nicht.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich mache seit über 20 Jahren Schichtarbeit, wirklich krank bin ich eher selten.
> Gibt wohl immer Ausnahmen.


Sei froh!

Ich habe quasi Frühschicht um 2 Stunden nach vorne zeitversetzt. Ich fange um 8 Uhr und höre um 12 Uhr auf. Da ich nur noch halbe Tage aus gesundheitlichen Gründen arbeite. Und sowieso nicht mehr auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt.
Das ist für mich die beste Lösung. Ich hätte auch von 11 Uhr bis 15.30 arbeiten können, aber das liegt mir nicht so.
Diese Woche habe ich frei. Nächste Woche gehe ich wieder hin.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2021)

Ich war schon genug und richtig krank, brauch ich nicht nochmal.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich mache seit über 20 Jahren Schichtarbeit, wirklich krank bin ich eher selten.
> Gibt wohl immer Ausnahmen.


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel,nur wenn man sich eine Krankheit zugezogen hat die aus einem langwierigen Prozess an Land gezogen wurde, dann hat man ordentlich damit zu kämpfen.
Aber langfristig ist Schichtarbeit für meine persönliche Gesundheit  nicht förderlich.

Off Topic.
(Ich kann auch jedes andere beliebige Thema wählen ist nur ein Fallbeispiel).
(Raucher, Extremsportler, regelmäßiges Alkoholkonsum / Medikamentenkonsum usw.)
Ich bin selber sportlich wohlgeformt, also schon leichte Pocke).

Man kann auch übergewichtig sein, in den jungen Jahren kann der Körper das auch kompensieren (Je nach Übergewicht).
Dann gehts los ,Gelenke, Blutdruck, Ruhepuls, Herz / Kreislauf  Probleme.
Das soll keine Pauschalaussage sein jedoch gibt es Lebensweisen die den Weg in die Gesundheit oder den Weg in die Krankheit ebnen.

@JoM79  ich hoffe es bleibt auch so, wünsche Dir auch vielSpass und Gesundheit bei deiner Arbeit.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Ich habe auch schon einiges durch und immer noch. Aber muß man mit leben.
Es gibt noch schlimmeres.

By the way: Anfang September habe ich wieder einen Termin im Schlaflabor wegen meiner Schlafapnoe (die habe ich seit ca 10 Jahren). Nochmal eine Kontrolle. Nur mit dem blöden Atemgerät konnte ich gar nicht schlafen. Das hatte ich wieder zurückgegeben.
Einzige Möglichlichkeit da rauszukommen ist eine deutliche Gewichtsreduktion. Aber ich stecke seit Jahren in einen Teufelskreis. Weil ich bestimmte Medis nehmen muß, welche als Nebenwirkung den Appetit steigern.  Andere hatte ich auch schon paarmal ausprobiert und leider nicht vertragen. Ist alles nicht so leicht.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2021)

@soulstyle Letzte mal ungeplant oder wegen Unfall krank ist ne ganze Weile her.
Kann es garnicht genau sagen, aber könnten so 7-8 Jahre sein.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon einiges durch und immer noch. Aber muß man mit leben.
> Es gibt noch schlimmeres.
> 
> By the way: Anfang September habe ich wieder einen Termin im Schlaflabor wegen meiner Schlafapnoe (die habe ich seit ca 10 Jahren). Nochmal eine Kontrolle. Nur mit dem blöden Atemgerät konnte ich gar nicht schlafen. Das hatte ich wieder zurückgegeben.
> Einzige Möglichlichkeit ist eine deutliche Gewichtsreduktion. Aber ich stecke seit Jahren in einen Teufelskreis. Weil ich bestimmte Medis nehmen muß, welche als Nebenwirkung den Appetit steigern.  Andere hatte ich auch schon paarmal ausprobiert und leider nicht vertragen. Ist alles nicht so leicht.


Ich kann Direcht empfelen kauf Dir einen Hund und mache mit Ihm /Ihr lange Spaziergänge.
Du wirst Dich wundern was Tierliebe bewirken können.
Ich möchte mir auch einen Hund kaufen, demnächst.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann Direcht empfelen kauf Dir einen Hund und mache mit Ihm /Ihr lange spaziergänge.
> Du wirst Dich wundern was Tier liebe bewirken können.
> Ich möchte mir auch einen Hund kaufen, demnächst).


Ich gehe mit meiner Frau regelmäßig spazieren. Aber das alleine reicht nicht.
Ich esse auch viel zu viel. Und dann noch falsche Sachen. Besonders am Abend.
Einen Hund hätten wir auch gerne aber dürfen wir hier nicht halten.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Du wirst Dich wundern was Tier liebe bewirken können.


Tiere sind Seelenheiler und die besseren Menschen! 
Wenn meine vier Wände fertig sind, will ich auch einen Hund. 

In vielen Firmen würde ein Tier auch wahre Wunder bewirken.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2021)

Ich mag keine Hunde, dafür Katzen.
Haben so etwas unglaublich beruhigendes an sich.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Ich mag Hunde und Katzen gleichermaßen. Aber mit einer Katze geht man nicht spazieren, bzw die würde einen nicht dazu motivieren. Und wir haben noch Wellensittiche. Die kann man dann schlecht alleine zusammen zu Hause lassen.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber mit einer Katze geht man nicht spazieren, bzw die würde einen nicht dazu motivieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Tiere sind Seelenheiler und die besseren Menschen!
> Wenn meine vier Wände fertig sind, will ich auch einen Hund.
> 
> In vielen Firmen würde ein Tier auch wahre Wunder bewirken.


 Sorry da ist echt manch Hund der bessere Cheff in der Firma.
Sry der musste sein.

@RyzA, ich sagte ja bereits das ich zwar sportler bin aber auch gerne esse.
Ich gebe Dir einen Tip.

_*DIESES gildet NUR für gesunde Menschen*_

Versuch zwischen Hunger und Apetit zu unterscheiden.
Trinke viel Stilles und ungekühltes Wasser. (Reinzwängen).
Bereite dir Essen vor die ernährungstechnisch ok sind.
Versuch viel hunger zu bekommen, wirklich viel!
Dann hau Dir das essen rein das was Du normalerweise nicht essen würdest.
Versuche über lange Zeit nichts apetittanregendes zu kochen die  sehr lecker riechen.
Bevor Du beispielsweise trockenen Reis mit gekochtem Hähnchen isst, hau Dir einen Kopfsalat komplett rein und esse danach dein normales essen.
Keinen Salat mit Dressing oder so.
Oderne komplette Gurke danach das normale essen.
Versuch soviel Grünzeug vor dem normalen Essen zu essen bevor Du die normale Mahlzeit zu Dir nimmst.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Sorry da ist echt manch Hund der bessere Cheff in der Firma.
> Sry der musste sein.


Bei mir in der Firma nicht. Bin wirklich zufrieden mit meinem Chef!  
Aber ich würde grunsätzlich mit der Aussage mitgehen, wenn man so mitbekommt was in manchen Firmen los ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Viele Bodybuilder achten auch darauf ausreichend Schlaf zu haben. Weil die Muskelregeneration dann besser ist.


Ist unabhängig vom Sport. Die Zeit zur Regeneration braucht jeder.

Nur lasse ich mir meine Freizeit nicht durch blöde Schichten nehmen. Nach der Arbeit geht's erst einmal raus und dann ins Bett und dann wieder zur Arbeit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> By the way: Anfang September habe ich wieder einen Termin im Schlaflabor wegen meiner Schlafapnoe (die habe ich seit ca 10 Jahren). Nochmal eine Kontrolle. Nur mit dem blöden Atemgerät konnte ich gar nicht schlafen. Das hatte ich wieder zurückgegeben.


Bei mir wurde im November letzten Jahres eine Schlafapnoe festgestellt, nach einer jahrelangen Odyssey - Litt ständig an Müdigkeit. So extrem, dass ich paar mal fast Unfälle auf der Autobahn gebaut hätte, aufgrund Sekundenschlaf aus der Hölle. Gott sei Dank!!! kam ich im letzten Moment jedes Mal noch rechtzeitig zu mir, um das Lenkrad unter Kontrolle zu bekommen und einzulenken.

Habe über die Jahre immer gedacht, es hat was mit meiner hohen Belastung zu tun - Ehe, zwei Kinder, Studium, Arbeit und alles synchron. Weil ich gerne Dinge angehe, habe ich dann angefangen irgendwelche Entgiftungen zu machen, Basen-Haushalt im Körper zu beachten, Schilddrüsen untersuchen lassen, regelmäßigen Sport, sogar zum Psycho-Doc zu gehen etc. pp.
Hat leider alles nicht geholfen. Bis meine Frau auf die Idee kam mich mal vom HNO in ein Schlaflabor überweisen zu lassen. Das hört sich jetzt wirklich bescheuert an, aber weder ich noch sie kamen jahrelang auf diese Idee, die doch eigentlich am Offensichtlichsten ist - der größte Witz dabei war, dass nicht mal all die Ärzte und Therapeut auf die Idee kamen...

Na ja, prompt lies ich mich überweisen, und es wurde eine Schlafapnoe festgestellt, die zu Atemaussetzern von 50 Sekunden in der Nacht führte. Der HNO meinte nur wortwörtlich "Kein Wunder, dass sie immer am Limit mit ihren Kräften sind; ihre Nacht ist anstrengender als ein 8 Stunden Arbeitstag..."

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich schlafe seit letzten Dezember immer mit einer CPAP-Maske. Die ersten Wochen war es wirklich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig - ich hab es jedoch mit Humor genommen und mir gesagt, dass es in meiner Kindheit doch ein großer Wunsch war, wie Darth Vader ne Maske zu tragen und so zu atmen 
Auf jeden Fall, bin ich viel fitter mittlerweile. Ich mache dazu noch ergänzend eine Low Carb - Diät und bin auch viel wacher, seitdem ich Kohlenhydrate in meiner Ernährung reduziert habe.


RyzA schrieb:


> Einzige Möglichlichkeit da rauszukommen ist eine deutliche Gewichtsreduktion.


Interessant, das hat mir mein Arzt nicht gesagt. Vor allem, ich wiege ca. 88kg bei 1,88m - und liege damit ja fast im Ideal. Darunter wäre ja schon Untergewicht, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das die Lösung ist.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ich stecke seit Jahren in einen Teufelskreis. Weil ich bestimmte Medis nehmen muß, welche als Nebenwirkung den Appetit steigern.


Tut mir echt Leid das zu lesen


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Interessant, das hat mir mein Arzt nicht gesagt. Vor allem, ich wiege ca. 88kg bei 1,88m - und liege damit ja fast im Ideal. Darunter wäre ja schon Untergewicht, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das die Lösung ist.


Das ist bei dir Normalgewicht. Es gibt verschiedene Ursachen für Schlafapnoe aber die häufigste ist eben Übergewicht. Bestimmte Medikamente (welche müde machen), Alkohol und viel Nikotin können die auch begünstigen. Oder auch eine krumme Nasenscheidewand, Polypen, Kieferfehlstellungen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist bei dir Normalgewicht. Es gibt verschiedene Ursachen für Schlafapnoe aber die häufigste ist eben Übergewicht. Bestimmte Medikamente (welche müde machen), Alkohol und viel Nikotin können die auch begünstigen. Oder auch eine krumme Nasenscheidewand, Polypen, Kieferfehlstellungen.


Ne krumme Nasenscheidewand und Polypen hatte ich auch - 2 mal operiert deshalb. Ich hatte das auch jahrelang, höchstwahrscheinlich daher auch die Schlafapnoe.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ne krumme Nasenscheidewand und Polypen hatte ich auch - 2 mal operiert deshalb. Ich hatte das auch jahrelang, höchstwahrscheinlich daher auch die Schlafapnoe.


Wenn das korrigiert wurde und die Ursache war, müßten die Schlafapnoe aber schwächer werden oder sogar weggehen. Wobei Polypen wohl wieder nachwachsen können. Als Kind hatte ich mal eine Polypenoperation.  Ich hatte mich auch schon hinsichtlich Operationen erkundigt aber die konnten mir keine Garantie gegeben dass das weggeht. Dann habe ich es  sein gelassen. Bei mir liegt es zu 100 % am Übergewicht. Weil früher mit Normalgewicht hatte ich das nicht.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

Hey Leidensgenossen,
ich habe das auch mit dem Atemnot beim schlafen.
Bei mir liegt es an einer krummen Nasenscheidewand.
Die ist schon 2mal gerichtet worden.
Das ging dann 2 Jahre gut, und dann hatte ich das wieder.
Nun wollen die mir auf einer Seite das Nasenloch im Schädel (Fenster), vergößern.
Problem ist, dass ja eine Seite immer angeschwollen ist, und das wechselt dann ja in der Nase von Zeit zu Zeit.
Drehe ich mich nun auf die Seite mit dem normalen Nasenloch, kann ich nur durch das kleine Nasenloch (Nasenloch im Schädel innen) atmen und bekomme zu wenig Luft.
Ich habe echt keine Lust mich ein 3. mal operieren zulassen.
Nach der Op mit den Tamponaden in der Nase ist echt eine Katastrophe.
Ich benutze nun nachts einen Hub Nasenspray auf der großen Lochseite das die nicht anschwillt.
Ich denke aber auch über kurz oder lang, werde ich mir auch so ne Beatmungsmaske verschreiben lassen, da dieser Atemnot herzrasen verursacht un das Herz-Rhytmusstörungen etc. hervorrufen kann.
Ich hoffe ich konnte mich richtig ausdrücken.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke aber auch über kurz oder lang, werde ich mir auch so ne Beatmungsmaske verschreiben lassen, da dieser Atemnot herzrasen verursacht un das Herz-Rhytmusstörungen etc. hervorrufen kann.


Du kannst dir nicht einfach so eine Atemmaske verschreiben lassen. Du mußt vom Facharzt eine Diagnose bekommen. Meistens machen Schlafapnoe-Diaognostik HNO Ärzte oder Lungenfachärzte. Dann wenn das festgestellt wurde ins Schlaflabor per Überweisung. Dort wird nochmal eine Nacht der Schlaf überwacht und aufgezeichnet. Danach die zweite Nacht mit Atemgerät. So war das zumindest bei mir immer.

Und ja, das kann sehr gefährlich werden. Das Herzinfarkt -  und Schlaganfallrisiko ist dadurch deutlich erhöht, man kann Bluthochdruck bekommen usw.   Außerdem kann man einen Atemstillstand erleiden.



> Ich hoffe ich konnte mich richtig ausdrücken.


Ja konntest du!


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und ja, das kann sehr gefährlich werden. Das Herzinfarkt -  und Schlaganfallrisiko ist dadurch deutlich erhöht, man kann Bluthochdruck bekommen usw.   Außerdem kann man einen Atemstillstand erleiden.


Dazu gibt es auch Studien: die Lebensdauer ist um ca. 9-10 Jahre kürzer bei einem 3-fach höheren Risiko eines Herzinfarktes und 4-fach für einen Schlaganfall - Thema ist also wirklich ernst zu nehmen. Auf Dauer jede Nacht Atemstillstände zu haben belastet das Herz extrem.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn das korrigiert wurde und die Ursache war, müßten die Schlafapnoe aber schwächer werden oder sogar weggehen. Wobei Polypen wohl wieder nachwachsen können.


Ich konnte früher abends nur durch den Mund atmen, meine Nase war komplett geschlossen. Die OPs waren ein Segen - leider ging die Müdigkeit nicht weg, der HNO meinte, dass die Medizin-Wissenschaft dahingehend bis heute nicht sichere Erkenntnisse hat, was exakt die Apnoe auslöst, nur dass es mit dem Bereich im Gehirn zusammenhängt, welches für die Atemimpulssteuerung zuständig ist. Diese Atemmasken sind wohl auch nur Schadensbegrenzung - ideal sei wohl sich so eine Art Stents wie fürs Herz zu setzen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich konnte früher abends nur durch den Mund atmen, meine Nase war komplett geschlossen. Die OPs waren ein Segen - leider ging die Müdigkeit nicht weg, der HNO meinte, dass die Medizin-Wissenschaft dahingehend bis heute nicht sichere Erkenntnisse hat, was exakt die Apnoe auslöst, nur dass es mit dem Bereich im Gehirn zusammenhängt, welches für die Atemimpulssteuerung zuständig ist.


Wobei man hier zwischen OSAS und ZSAS unterscheiden muß. Beim ersten sind die Ursachen eindeutig physiologisch bzw anatomisch. Schlafapnoe-Syndrom - Formen und Ursachen



> Diese Atemmasken sind wohl auch nur Schadensbegrenzung - ideal sei wohl sich so eine Art Stents wie fürs Herz zu setzen.


Von Stents bei Schlafapnoe habe ich noch nicht gehört.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei man hier zwischen OSAS und ZSAS unterscheiden muß. Beim ersten sind die Ursachen eindeutig physiologisch bzw anatomisch. Schlafapnoe-Syndrom


Ah ok, da les ich mich mal ein, danke für die Info!


RyzA schrieb:


> Von Stents bei Schlafapnoe habe ich noch nicht gehört.








						Stents gegen Schlafapnoe
					

Jeder Dritte Deutsche schnarcht. Manchem Ehepartner bleibt da nur der Auszug aus dem gemeinsamen Schlafzimmer, denn der Geräuschpegel geht bis zu einer Lautstärke von 90 Dezibel.Vergleichbar mit einem Lastwagen, der durch's Schlafzimmer donnert.




					www1.wdr.de
				




Hatte auch damals ne Klinik gefunden, die das anbot. Finde aber leider nicht mehr die Seite.

Edit: Meine Frau wachte auch regelmäßig Nachts auf von meinem extremen Schnarchgeräuschen. Sie musste mich sogar manchmal wecken deshalb, weil sich das nach Todesagonie anhörte...Sie schläft jetzt auch viel besser, seitdem ich die Maske nutze. Das Schnarchen ist komplett weg.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hatte auch damals ne Klinik gefunden, die das anbot. Finde aber leider nicht mehr die Seite.


Nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe aus dem Artikel habe ich gemerkt das sowas für mich nicht in Frage kommt


> *Der größte bzw. längste Stent muss vom Patienten selbst jeden Abend durch die Nase bis in den Rachenraum geschoben werden. *Der Stent kann in einem Führungsschlauch verkleinert werden und entfaltet sich erst nach dem Einführen im Rachenraum. Dort sitzt er wie ein Schlauch und hält die Atemwege frei. Er verhindert, dass sich die für Apnoiker typische erschlaffte Gaumenmuskulatur zusammenfällt und die Atmung blockiert.





> Edit: Meine Frau wachte auch regelmäßig Nachts auf von meinem extremen Schnarchgeräuschen. Sie musste mich sogar manchmal wecken deshalb, weil sich das nach Todesagonie anhörte...Sie schläft jetzt auch viel besser, seitdem ich die Maske nutze. Das Schnarchen ist komplett weg.


Meiner Frau hat das damals auch bei mir bemerkt. Ich selber habe mich Morgens immer fertig gefühlt und wußte nicht warum.

Schön das es bei dir klappt mit der Maske.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe aus dem Artikel habe ich gemerkt das sowas für mich nicht in Frage kommt


Das fand ich auch seltsam. Die Klinik, die das anbietet, setzt den Stent operativ und natürlich in Vollnarkose. Dort stand auch, dass selbst die Maske nicht vor der erhöhten Sterbeanfälligkeit schützt, der Stent jedoch schon. Klingt natürlich nach Werbung, aber die haben auch Studien dazu auf der Seite hinterlegt. Mist, ich finde die Seite dieser Klinik leider nicht mehr. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Meiner Frau hat das damals auch bei mir bemerkt. Ich selber habe mich Morgens immer fertig gefühlt und wußte nicht warum.
> 
> Schön das es bei dir klappt mit der Maske.


Wie lange hattest du es versucht mit der Maske und was störte dich besonders, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das fand ich auch seltsam. Die Klinik, die das anbietet, setzt den Stent operativ und natürlich in Vollnarkose.


Wo wird dieser Stent denn gesetzt?
Ich kenne nur Stent an den Herzvenen glaube ich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Wo wird dieser Stent denn gesetzt?
> Ich kenne nur Stent an den Herzvenen glaube ich.


Gute Frage, ich weiß es leider nicht. Wie gesagt, ich finde auch nicht mehr die Seite der Klinik. Hab beim googlen auf die Schnelle nur das hier gefunden:

"Für die Behandlung der Schlafapnoe sind neue Therapiemethoden in Erprobung. Dabei werden Nerven stimuliert, die entweder die Atemmuskulatur (Zwerchfell) anregen oder die Mundboden- und Zungenmuskulatur, um einen Verschluss der Atemwege zu verhindern. Damit kann eine Verbesserung der Atemstörungen erreicht werden, Langzeitdaten fehlen jedoch noch.

Bei Patienten, bei denen eine kardiale Resynchronisationstherapie durch einen Herzschrittmacher erfolgt, konnte neben einer Verbesserung der Herztätigkeit auch eine Verbesserung der zentralen Schlafapnoe festgestellt werden."






						Schlafapnoe: Längere Atemaussetzer während des Schlafes
					

Bei einer Schlafapnoe kommt es im Schlaf zu Atempausen. Patienten haben ein höheres Risiko für Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen wie Herzinsuffizienz.




					www.kardionet.de


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wie lange hattest du es versucht mit der Maske und was störte dich besonders, wenn ich fragen darf?


Bestimmt 3-4 Jahre (mit Unterbrechungen und mehreren Schlaflaboraufenthalten).  Ich hatte eine Full-Face-Maske da ich ein Mundatmer bin. Der Druck im Gesicht hat mich immer gestört. Aber ein gewisser Druck muß da sein, da sie sonst nicht richtig abschließt und man Nebenluft zieht. Man sollte auch immer frisch rasiert sein, damit sie abschließt.
Ich hatte auch verschiedene Masken ausprobiert. Dann noch der Schlauch und die Geräusche vom Gerät empfand ich auch als störend. Einen trockenen Mund hatte ich auch immer trotz Luftbefeuchter. Aber ich gehe im September wieder ins Schlaflabor und probiere es dann nochmal.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Juni 2021)

Auf 3 Stunden Schlaf folgen wieder 3 Stunden Schlaf. Mal schauen, wie lange ich das durchziehen kann.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bestimmt 3-4 Jahre (mit Unterbrechungen und mehreren Schlaflaboraufenthalten).  Ich hatte eine Full-Face-Maske da ich ein Mundatmer bin. Der Druck im Gesicht hat mich immer gestört. Aber ein gewisser Druck muß da sein, da sie sonst nicht richtig abschließt und man Nebenluft zieht. Man sollte auch immer frisch rasiert sein, damit sie abschließt.


Ja, bin auch Bartträger und das Problem hatte ich im Schlaflabor: Die nette Krankenschwester musste mir deshalb die Maske sehr fest fixieren - das war heftig! Hab lange nicht mehr so schlecht geschlafen und war erst erschrocken, ob das immer so ist? Hab dann aber eine Maske nur für die Nasenpartie bekommen, die auch flüsterleise ist. Also nicht erschrecken, von den Dingern in den Schlaflaboren - die sind bisschen durchgenudelt, glaube ich  Ich habe eine Maske von der Firma Resmed, wurde auch direkt in der Filiale von denen beraten und die haben tatsächlich auch spezielle Masken für Bartträger. Falls du nochmal zum Labor gehen solltest, kannst du ja gerne explizit danach fragen


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

@Ja---sin : Resmed kenne ich. Davon waren auch meine Geräte. Ich bin kein Bartträger. Ausser vielleicht mal 6-7 Tage bart. Aber wenn ich nochmal eine Maske bekomme rasiere ich mich wieder täglich. Nur Nasenmaske geht bei mir leider nicht. Da ich meistens durch den Mund atme.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Juni 2021)

Habe jetzt 6 Tage am Stück nur zwischen 3-4 Stunden geschlafen. Es ist schon nicht besonders viel und man ist zwischendurch müde. Dennoch kommt es noch nicht zu Leistungseinschränkungen (psychisch und physisch).

Weiter geht's... Nächste Nacht wird Mal ausgeschlafen.


----------



## FetterKasten (26. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Auf 3 Stunden Schlaf folgen wieder 3 Stunden Schlaf. Mal schauen, wie lange ich das durchziehen kann.


Mach ich jede Nacht so: 3 Stunden schlafen, einmal umdrehen, 3 Std schlafen, nochmal umdrehen, 3Std schlafen


----------



## c1i (26. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Hunde, dafür Katzen.


So denkt mein Husky auch. Eine Katze und er ist zwei Tage satt.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Habe jetzt 6 Tage am Stück nur zwischen 3-4 Stunden geschlafen. Es ist schon nicht besonders viel und man ist zwischendurch müde. Dennoch kommt es noch nicht zu Leistungseinschränkungen (psychisch und physisch).


Machst du irgendwelche Experimente an dir selber? Oder was soll dir das bringen?


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Machst du irgendwelche Experimente an dir selber? Oder was soll dir das bringen?


Die Tage sind einfach zu kurz, sodass ich etwas streichen musste, um allem nachgehen zu können. Heute ist dafür Ruhetag.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Habe jetzt 6 Tage am Stück nur zwischen 3-4 Stunden geschlafen. Es ist schon nicht besonders viel und man ist zwischendurch müde. Dennoch kommt es noch nicht zu Leistungseinschränkungen (psychisch und physisch).
> 
> Weiter geht's... Nächste Nacht wird Mal ausgeschlafen.


Powernapst du denn wenigstens zwischendurch? 
Meine Woche war ähnlich, liegt bei mir aber an der Jahreszeit - schlafe im Sommer immer nur 4-5 Std.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Powernapst du denn wenigstens zwischendurch?
> Meine Woche war ähnlich, liegt bei mir aber an der Jahreszeit - schlafe im Sommer immer nur 4-5 Std.


Ne, da war sonst nix. In Kombination mit einem physischen Beruf und Sport ist das definitiv zu wenig. Aber es kam ja nicht nur der Schlaf zu kurz; ich esse ja auch fast nichts mehr. 😂


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2021)

Schlaf ist sehr wichtig, ich plane 8-9h Schlaf jede Nacht ein aber schaffe es nicht immer so viel zu schlafen.
Wenn ich Abends nicht zocke dann schlafe ich schlechter, aber nachdem Zocken noch 30-60min Surfen im Netz bevor ich ins Bett gehe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ne, da war sonst nix. In Kombination mit einem physischen Beruf und Sport ist das definitiv zu wenig. Aber es kam ja nicht nur der Schlaf zu kurz; ich esse ja auch fast nichts mehr. 😂


Leonidas, du alter Spartaner! Du lebst am Limit, wie es sich für einen Spartaner gehört!🤺


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Abends nicht zocke dann schlafe ich schlechter, aber nachdem Zocken noch 30-60min Surfen im Netz bevor ich ins Bett gehe.


Witzig! Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt, in meinen alljährlichen Medien-Detox-Phasen schlafe ich am besten und fühle mich auch viel erholter.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Leonidas, du alter Spartaner! Du lebst am Limit, wie es sich für einen Spartaner gehört!🤺
> 
> Witzig! Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt, in meinen alljährlichen Medien-Detox-Phasen schlafe ich am besten und fühle mich auch viel erholter.


Ich kann Abends auch Stundenlang ein Film schauen, da bleibe ich Abends wach. Was auch witzig ist bei mir, wenn ich nicht einschlafen kann, zocke ich für 30min etwas auf der Switch und kann dann besser schlafen


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Juni 2021)

Schlechter schlafen zu können, wenn man davor nicht gezockt und gesurft hat, klingt aber schon sehr pathologisch. Weiß nicht, ob es nicht gesünder wäre, wenn du stattdessen sagtest, dass du 2 Flaschen Bier trinken musst, um besser einschlafen zu können.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2021)

Noch suspekter sind mir Leute, die kurz vor'm Schlafen gehen, noch Espresso und Red Bull trinken können😯


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Die Tage sind einfach zu kurz, sodass ich etwas streichen musste, um allem nachgehen zu können.


Die Tage sind *immer* zu kurz um allem nachgehen zu können. Da muß man halt Kompromisse machen. 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Abends nicht zocke dann schlafe ich schlechter, aber nachdem Zocken noch 30-60min Surfen im Netz bevor ich ins Bett gehe.


Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Vom Fernsehen dagegen werde ich müde.




Ja---sin schrieb:


> Noch suspekter sind mir Leute, die kurz vor'm Schlafen gehen, noch Espresso und Red Bull trinken können😯


Ein Arbeitskollege von mir trinkt Abends noch ne Kanne Kaffee bevor er ins Bett geht.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Noch suspekter sind mir Leute, die kurz vor'm Schlafen gehen, noch Espresso und Red Bull trinken können😯


Espresso und Kaffee geh ich mit!  Das hat auch mich irgendwie null Effekt.
Aber Red Bull ist widerlich. Chemieplörre.... 



RyzA schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Vom Fernsehen dagegen werde ich müde.


Beim deutschen TV-Programm auf jeden Fall. Das ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (Dokus, Reportagen etc. ) absolut unterwältigend...


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Beim deutschen TV-Programm auf jeden Fall. Das ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (Dokus, Reportagen etc. ) absolut unterwältigend...


Von Politiksendungen werde ich müde. Oder "Medical Detectives".


----------



## cx19 (29. Juli 2021)

Um noch mal auf die Schlafapnoe zurückzukommen: Ich habe eine mittelschwere Apnoe. War deswegen mehrmals im Schlaflabor. Im Endeffekt wurde mir eine Maske empfohlen. Ich habe dann vom HNO erfahren, dass es möglich ist mit Zahnschienen das Schnarchen drastisch zu reduzieren. Und das funktioniert hervorragend. Habe mir testweise eine Schiene für knappe 140€ gekauft und nach erfolgreichem Test, dann eine richtige vom Zahnarzt bekommen. Mein Test hat mir zwar keine belastbaren Daten geliefert, aber meine Frau musste mich nachts nicht mehr verhauen und ich war deutlich weniger müde morgens. Die Kosten von ca. 2400€ hat meine Krankenkasse (vivida bkk) voll übernommen. Die vivida bkk ist die einzige Kasse, die diese Schienen zahlt.

Wer also von einer Schlafapnoe betroffen ist und keine Lust auf eine Maske hat, dem kann ich diese Schienen ans Herz legen.

Zur eigentlichen Frage: Ich mag Schlaf. Ist mir auch wichtig. Aber durch das Kind wird mein Schalfkonsum massiv reduziert. Früher konnte ich locker bis 8 oder 9 Uhr pennen und gemütlich ins Büro wackeln. Da hatte ich dann 8-9 Stunden pro Tag. Manchmal auch ein bisschen weniger wenn ich lange gezockt habe. Jetzt steht meine Tochter um 5 Uhr auf der Matte und will bespaßt werden. Meistens stehen wir gegen 6.30-7.00 Uhr auf. Ins Bett gehe ich gegen Mitternacht und daddele oft noch mit dem Handy rum. Komme auf 5-6 Stunden Schlaf am Tag.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2021)

cx19 schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf die Schlafapnoe zurückzukommen: Ich habe eine mittelschwere Apnoe. War deswegen mehrmals im Schlaflabor. Im Endeffekt wurde mir eine Maske empfohlen. Ich habe dann vom HNO erfahren, dass es möglich ist mit Zahnschienen das Schnarchen drastisch zu reduzieren. Und das funktioniert hervorragend. Habe mir testweise eine Schiene für knappe 140€ gekauft und nach erfolgreichem Test, dann eine richtige vom Zahnarzt bekommen. Mein Test hat mir zwar keine belastbaren Daten geliefert, aber meine Frau musste mich nachts nicht mehr verhauen und ich war deutlich weniger müde morgens. Die Kosten von ca. 2400€ hat meine Krankenkasse (vivida bkk) voll übernommen. Die vivida bkk ist die einzige Kasse, die diese Schienen zahlt.
> 
> Wer also von einer Schlafapnoe betroffen ist und keine Lust auf eine Maske hat, dem kann ich diese Schienen ans Herz legen.


So eine Schiene wollte ich auch haben, mein Arzt setzte mir auch einen Wisch für die KK auf, die dann jedoch die Kostenübernahme abgelehnt haben, weil aus dem Schreiben nicht deutlich genug hervorgeht, warum ich eine Schiene brauche...

Sollte vielleicht auch zur vivida bkk wechseln.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2021)

Diese Schienen die sind doch gleichzeitig für Ober - und Unterkiefer wo man draufbeissen muß, oder?
Das würde bei mir eh nichts bringen weil ich mit offenen Mund schlafe.
Ich hatte als Kind auch kurzzeitig eine Doppelzahnspange, das hat nicht funktioniert.


----------



## cx19 (29. Juli 2021)

Die Schienen sind miteinander verbunden, damit der Mund eben nicht offen ist. Das war ja auch mein Problem. Die billige Somnipax geht auch, aber ist eben nicht angepasst und sitzt nicht so gut. Da ist es passiert, dass die Schiene von den Zähnen abgegangen und der Kiefer weiter runtergefallen ist.

Hier der Link zum Hersteller meiner richtigen angepassten Schiene. Zusätzlich wurden noch zwei verbindungen an den Eckzähnen gemacht, damit der Mund nicht so weit aufgeht. Ich kann damit Sprechen, Trinken, Schlafen. Sogar Tabletten nehmen geht. Angenehm ist es zwar nicht, aber besser als Schlafapnoe...

Ich würde dir echt empfehlen zu einem Zahnarzt zu gehen, der gleichzeitig Mitglied in der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Zahnärztliche Schlafmedizin ist.


----------

